

Powerful interviews w/ Founder of WikiHow & Founder of Apptopia - ChelseaT
http://www.themutinyproject.com/

======
ChelseaT
Jonathan Kay is the Founder & COO of Apptopia (<https://www.apptopia.com/>),
the online marketplace for buying & selling mobile app ownership. Jack Herrick
is the Founder & CEO of WikiHow, the 165th most visited site in the world.

